# deer reipe



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

ive never cooked deer, that was fit to eat. does anyone have a recipe for cooking it in a crockpot ? i have a roast and a hind quarter and ill probably chunk it up for the crockpot, but want it to be good,so the wife will cook it again. thanks guy's, i know you can offer some help after all the good eats ive seen posted here.

Darren


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Well, this ain't exactly a timely report, but I did take one up yesterday around 6 PM. I used deer loin cut about 1 to 1-1/2" cubed and maybe a pound or so[ for two people]. Sliced celery, sliced carrots, quartered onion. 1 small can beef broth, small can of cream of mushroom soup, garlic powder to taste and 4 potatoes quartered. High for about 6/8 hours til meat will fall apart when you et it. Nothing fancy, but most edible. Be careful of adding salt. Taste first. I might mention before anybody jumps in and tells me I wasted the best part of the deer, that you only get outta a pot what you put in. Quality in- quality out. Fix yours the way you want.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

one thing to remember about Deer meat is it is very lean ... crockpoting it's not quite as big a deal ... also how you take care of the meat when you harvest a deer will determine how good it is ... you want it skinned and chilled as fast as possible ... people talk about aging meat but for that to work it has to be kept between 34-38 degrees to age it ... Don't let it hang outside or it will get gamey real fast ... I skin mine as soon as I get home and quarter it up and remove the Loins and put them in a cooler with ice ASAP ... If I take a deer and the temp is over 50 I stop on the way home and buy a couple bags of Ice and stuff it in the chest cavity to cool it as fast as I can and my deer meat is mild as can be, never gamey/strong tasting


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guy's. I quarted some onions and put int he crockpot for about 4 hours with some water and i have to say it turned out great. We will be having it for dinner tomorrow after i add some potatos and celry to it and warm it back up. This was my first time and definatly not the last. It was killed last sat and aged in a cooler around 35*. It was a small deer around 60lbs. My buddy killed down here close to williamsburg.i was afraid it would be gamey ,but not at all. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Surf, you're right about taking care of the meat. Quarting it up and hanging it lets it cool much faster. As far as aging the meat, don't let anybody tell you it don't matter. A deer hung or laid on a wire rack in a fridge for 7/10 days will be better than one iced down. PERIOD. The only thing I find with aging loin 7 days is the amount of trimming you have to do. But again, don't think it won't be better.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

This was my first time cutting some up and i was kinda iffy on all the membrane and gristle on it,a butcher im not. Next time ill have to get someone to show me a little better, my buddy tried over the phone, but it would probably be easier in person. I probably wased more than i got,but maybe next time. If it been a fish , would have it down ...lol.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if you got the tenderloins wrap them in bacon and grill them ... super yummy


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

RAYTOGS said:


> This was my first time cutting some up and i was kinda iffy on all the membrane and gristle on it,a butcher im not. Next time ill have to get someone to show me a little better, my buddy tried over the phone, but it would probably be easier in person. I probably wased more than i got,but maybe next time. If it been a fish , would have it down ...lol.


Just trim off the silver skin and it'll be 10-4!! On the back straps anyway!! Tenderlions are actually inside next to the backbone. We call that the sweet meat!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Surfchunker,
I age my deer in a cooler of ice also, I also add a layer of salt on top of the ice which draws out alot of the unwanted taste or bad gutting jobs, i drain it once a day and add ice as needed, i do this for 4 or 5 days, the meat comes out awesome....geo


----------

